# Mission upgrade?



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi guys,
After going with stiffer boots two years ago and last year I got a warpig that I absolutely adore, I am thinking about replacing my 2015 burton mission binding, and can’t help wondering what will replacing the binding can bring?, is it worth the money? What are the pros and cons? 

Please note, I usually ride 10-20 days a year tops. 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Assuming you want more responsive bindings than Missions, you will probably notice the board responds more crisply to your inputs. Is this worth it? That's relative to how much you spend and how satisfied you are with the results. Only you can answer this. If you answer yes its worth it, that's the biggest pro. And no, there are no con$ to gear upgrades.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Mission are down the bottom of performance in Burton range. Warpig being an all mountain to freeride board look at Malavita to Genesis reflex. Grab a pair at end of season sales. Both brilliant bindings, superb double take rachet mechanism, fantastic ankle and toe caps. Solid Burton warranty.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

F.ex for the Burton line. Cartels have a newer baseplate and a little stiffer highback, and has some canting. With Malavitas the highback is more similar to the Mission, but you get better heelhold because of some cradle at the heel, and the asym heelstrap that many like, plus the new baseplate and canting. If you just want a stiffer highback, the Clutch from last year or one version of this years Mission has that. It's the 2nd stiffest under the X-base. Clutch has a softer baseplate. The Genesis has stiffer highbacks than Malavita and Cartel sorta.. it's more flexy side to side, and comfy with the highback suspension and good heelhold. Genesis X has a suspension baseplate too. Highback stiffness and canting is what you'll feel the most change in, so if that's something you feel you need. Stiffer highbacks make it easier to commit to turns, and feel confident with more speed, or can save you if you get off balance ( sometimes, this can go both ways). Canting can help you with going up in stance width to get more stability and make it easier to manipulate the board.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks guys,
Helpful info, just want to say I am not committed to Burton at all(i used to) a snowboarding guide in Austria once told a friend to get Union and if he can’t find any he should get Burton’s but I am open to any suggestions... 

Yes the warpig really jumpstarted my progress in terms of free ride and speed and it feels it wants more and something a stiffer binding can help out...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

There's no shortage of quality bindings on the market now, that's for sure. Not at all limited to those two.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I don't think you'll feel as big a difference going from Missions to Malavitas or Cartels as you would switching brands unless you go all the way to Genesis X. 

There's also nothing wrong with the Missions, but if you want a very locked in responsive feel, Now Drives, Union Falcors, Rome Targa, stuff like that is going to be worth trying out.

Worth the money is subjective. If you have $260 laying around to spend on some high-end 2019 bindings go for it. Otherwise, you're probably fine with the Missions.

Also, bindings haven't changed that much in the last three years other than Union fixing their hardware issues last year, so if you're wondering go grab some used bindings from 2015+ and see if you like those better. Half of my bindings are used Romes that I got for about $100, put minor work into adjusting and fixing (replaced a ladder, new screws and washers) and worked great all season.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

drblast said:


> I don't think you'll feel as big a difference going from Missions to Malavitas or Cartels as you would switching brands unless you go all the way to Genesis X.
> 
> There's also nothing wrong with the Missions, but if you want a very locked in responsive feel, Now Drives, Union Falcors, Rome Targa, stuff like that is going to be worth trying out.
> 
> ...




That’s an interesting approach, and a bit of what I was thinking of, if those differences are minor, I wouldn’t go for new bindings(was thinking Malavita since reviews were stunning for many consecutive years or similar) and no, I don’t have 260$ laying around, I just like any other boardhead spend my money on shit that I like 

I guess I’ll sit this one out, for now anyway


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

